# Feeding quantity and frequency?



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, I've "scoured," well I’ve at least searched most of the site for info on this topic.

All the care sheets give real good info on food size for certain nymph stages but I have yet to find any info on feeding quantity and frequency for the nymphs. I currently have some L4 Texas Unicorns, some Ghost mantis (L2 I think?) and my Chinese mantis which appears to be L5-L6.

Lee


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2007)

I feed every other day with the exception being adult females with eggs. They get fed daily. Feed what you feel is appropriate. There is no set times or numbers for these things. For a fruit fly eating mantis I feed several flies. For one that eats larger house flies or blue bottle flies I feed one or sometimes two. I try to keep the mantids plump but not engorged or skinny.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Rick, I am still so new to this and those Ghost nymphs are so tiny that it is difficult for me to know if they are getting enough to eat. I certainly don’t want to starve them. It sounds like I am doing ok though and pretty much following the same routine as you have suggested.

I really appreciate the patience all you experienced folks have with what must certainly seem to be mundane and obvious questions, your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Every other day is fine, with about 3-4 ffs.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

